# Are piano and guitar chords the same?



## Seening (May 23, 2011)

I only just mean relatively, actually. Becausee, when I am looking piano scores (sheet music) and chord scores, all I can find are guitar ones. Can I use those? Will I be singing and playing correctly on the piano?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

The pitches will sound an octave lower on the piano.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

it depends if the guitar chords are relative to a capo...


----------

